# Advice on a Olympia Cremina.



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Not sure I'm posting this in the correct section but seen this on eBay, I know it's in Italy and a risk but if the shipping isn't silly money does it look like it's worth a chance?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/121798036861


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there might be one in fantastic original condition coming up on the forum soon, not from me but another member, might be a little more but it is a really good one.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok thanks, I'll hang on for a bit then.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wow, the very definition of form follows function I suppose?


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

risky said:


> Wow, the very definition of form follows function I suppose?


I'm having a good look online at reviews and will make my mind up, its either a Cremina or save up some more and get a L1. Its a lot of money on either so I'll take my time making my choice.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The L1 is in another league looks wise.

A work of art.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

risky said:


> The L1 is in another league looks wise.
> 
> A work of art.


Ability too...

(my view)


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Did you notice the postage charges on that eBay Cremina?!!

I love my Cremina (bought on eBay) and have no desire for any other machine. Highly recommended.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup indeed I have a Cremina for sale, you'd have to wait a week or so for photos as I'm away but its in mind condition and working very good.

T.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

dsc said:


> Yup indeed I have a Cremina for sale, you'd have to wait a week or so for photos as I'm away but its in mind condition and working very good.
> 
> T.


What at sort of money does a nice used one go for then?


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

dsc said:


> Yup indeed I have a Cremina for sale, you'd have to wait a week or so for photos as I'm away but its in mind condition and working very good.
> 
> T.


What year and colour is it? If the price is good I'll be I'll be interested. I'm guessing it will go in the for sale section so I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks Rich.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a 67 (sight glass, big toggle power switch on the left with a power indicator above it, no vac breaker in the boiler cap) and its red.

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is brown tom the same as the one he was looking at in Italy.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah quite possible, the colour is only on the back really, from the front you mostly see the chrome.

T.


----------

